# Possession Limit help please



## hunter11 (Sep 7, 2011)

i realy do not anderstand what is the meaning of Possession Limit.for example if the bag limit is 10 and Possession Limit is 20 for rabbit,can i have 20 rabbits in my bag?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The bag limit is how many you have killed that day. The possesion limit is how many you have in the cooler from the previous day, or home in the freezer from previous hunts.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Loke hit the nail on the head. You may take no more that your daily bag limit each day, regardless of whether or not you process and/or eat the animal(s) that day. Your possession is the total number of bag limits, or aggregate number of that species you may have in possession.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Loke said:


> The bag limit is how many you have killed that day. The possesion limit is how many you have in the cooler from the previous day, or home in the freezer from previous hunts.


You could almost argue that your definition allows you to have a possession limit at home and a bag limit today. A bag limit is a daily limit. For rabbits that means 10 cottontails. You may not eat some for lunch and take more later in the day. If you've taken 10, you're through for the day. If you have 15 cottontails at home in the larder ( a term that would include any means of storage ) your bag limit today would be 5 cottontails. While 10 would allow you to comply with the daily bag limit, it would cause you to have 5 more than your possession limit.
You may own, or possess two bag limits (20) cottontails. But you may only bag one limit (10) on any given day.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

In short, it's the states way of preventing people from becoming "game hogs". We all know the guy who catches a limit of fish every weekend all summer long and just sticks them in his freezer. Then, when the 500 fish he's frozen all year are freezer burned and his wife is tired of moving them around when she goes digging for a Weight Watchers Fudge Popsicle, he throws them all away and then goes out the next year and catches another 500...


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > The bag limit is how many you have killed that day. The possesion limit is how many you have in the cooler from the previous day, or home in the freezer from previous hunts.
> ...


New this year the possession limits have become 3 bag limits on many of the upland game species. So cottontails would be 30 in possession. But still... 10 per day as long as you don't go over your possession limit...


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, 30 bunnies is a lot of meat!!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Wow, 30 bunnies is a lot of meat!!!


No no Hog...the possession limit is 20 bunnie! No matter where they are, in your car, or truck bed, or cooler, or home freezer, you can only possess, in all the world, only 20 bunnies at any given time.

The bag limit is the total number you can harvest in one Day!

You would have to hunt at least 2 days to legally possess the legal possession limit of 20 bunnies.

Now, for example, if you hunt two days and kill 10 bunnies per day, you must stop harvesting. You have reached your total possession limit. On day three, if you eat one bunny, then you would only have 19 bunnies in you possession , so you could go harvest one (1) more bunny, then you would have to stop again 'cause you would be back up to your 20 bunny possession limit. 
Now, if you ate 11 bunnies on day three, you could go out and harvest 11 more bunnies, but you would have to spend two days to do it 'cause you can't go over the 10 bunnies a day "bag limit" on any one day. 
I can not find any rules governing the total number of bunnies one may harvest in one year, but I think the total number is 10 bunnies for every day of the season, but you would need to eat your kill every day except the last two days. So, in a 30 day season you can kill 300 bunnies...sound right???


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

oh geez..I didn't know they raised the possession limit to 30, well, my idea is correct and if you juggle the figures, the math will all work out.  
Oh wait, really not that much, I think you could still only harvest 310 bunnies a year on a 30 day hunt..Right? That's really not much change for the intire years harvest, it just lets you stay out in the field an extra day.


----------



## hunter11 (Sep 7, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, 30 bunnies is a lot of meat!!!
> ...


this is very good help for me thank you.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Harvest 20 rabbits in one day?!? Riiiiight!!!


----------

